# Moonlight Sonata For Guitar - New Arrangement & New Video by me - What do you think?



## berndgast (Apr 25, 2012)

*Moonlight Sonata For Guitar - New Arrangement & New Video by me - What do you think?*

Hi, everybody!

My name is Bernd Gast and I'm a guitar player from Germany
(I was born and raised about 10 kilometer from Beethovens birthplace - Bonn).
Here want to introduce myself with my latest work:

The Moonlight Sonata for Guitar - newly arranged and played by myself.






I hope you enjoy what I did it and I'm looking forward to your comments.

Best Regards from Cologne/Germany
Bernd Gast


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice...just don't show it to that d*mb b****r* who said the guitar is not a real instrument! Good transcription and execution, señor. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Very nice...just don't show it to that d*mb b****r* who said the guitar is not a real instrument! Good transcription and execution, señor. :tiphat:


I agree. The video has a few hitches, and you don't need to look at the camera, but the transcription and playing are competent. Your guitar has a pleasant sound; I enjoyed it. It still sounded good when you went down the neck into the cutout.


----------



## berndgast (Apr 25, 2012)

*Hi, kv466!*



kv466 said:


> Very nice...just don't show it to that d*mb b****r* who said the guitar is not a real instrument! Good transcription and execution, señor. :tiphat:


Thanks for your feedback.
Since english isn't my first language i dont get "b****r*".
If it's too rude, maybe you could send me a personal message?

Best wishes from Germany
Bernd Gast


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Your right wrist needs a bit of work. Looks a bit uncomfortable. But that performance is pretty good! Well done on the arrangement too!


----------



## berndgast (Apr 25, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Your right wrist needs a bit of work. Looks a bit uncomfortable. But that performance is pretty good! Well done on the arrangement too!


Hi!
Thx for your comment to my video.
You're the first to answer from Australia.

Are you performing too?

Best wishes to from Cologne to Melbourne
Bernd


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

berndgast said:


> Hi!
> Thx for your comment to my video.
> You're the first to answer from Australia.
> 
> ...


Well I do classical guitar. I'm 14, still a student and still have a way to go. That thing I said about your wrist might be coming from my classical point of view on technique as usually the right wrist is held a little further back from the guitar rather than bent towards it. But your performance is good and arrangement is ingenious!


----------



## berndgast (Apr 25, 2012)

Your 14!!!! And a "senior member"! Respect! :tiphat:

If you want, I'll send you the sheet music & tabs (Normaly I charge,
but for kids and teens I send it for free.)

Do you have any further ideas to spread "my" Moonlight Sonata" 
all over YOUR country? 

Best wishes from Germany
Bernd


----------

